
The travails of Detroit - kqr2
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/2b815a94-0863-11de-8a33-0000779fd2ac.html
======
jrwoodruff
Interesting that, on an anecdotal basis at least, the decline of detroit and
manufacturing mirrors the rise of technology and information.

While computers were enjoying increasing market share in businesses and homes
through the late 70s on, auto and other manufacturers struggled to compete
with foreign imports and labor outsourcing.

Are the two connected? Is the rise of information technology at all related to
the decline of America's manufacturing base?

~~~
jfornear
The rise of technology has made manufacturing less labor intensive causing
services to become relatively more emphasized.

[http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/topic/535980/service-
ind...](http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/topic/535980/service-industry)

